# Can I bend back an out of shape steel Spaceliner fork?



## skamatt23 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello everyone!
Proud owner of a mostly restored 64 Spaceliner!




As you can see the front fork has a pretty decent tweak in the front end. After removal it appears the crown and steerer are not on the same page and the rest is fine. I may be able to find a local bike shop that has a Park Tool for it but if I am careful do these have a bit of give? I planned on carefully putting the steerer in a vice or heck my trailer hitch and then using a PVC pipe over one leg carefully to gain some leverage. Might be a bad idea if I go too far but it won't budge otherwise and it was custom powdercoated to the tank color so just buying a replacement is not my first option. It's a nice bike I don't want to ruin but if folks have had luck simply pushing a little bit with a PVC tube or similar I'm up to try it out. One leg is straight but off center, the other has a barely noticeable deflection that is otherwise keeping the hub spacing fine.  Fork looks very good with no corrosion. Is heat on these an option if used sparingly? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2022)

It looks like you and Nate are almost neighbors so maybe he can take a look at it to see if he can help you out. I really doubt you'll find a bike shop that will deal with that type of bend. 









						~ FORK SERVICE for Balloon Tire Bicycles ~ Re Threading & Re Sizing Etc! | Services
					

Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!   Featured Service:  I can rework your donor fork for a perfect fit in your application!  Basic re threading and re sizing of ladies headtube length fork to men's length or desired under sizing with...




					thecabe.com


----------



## skamatt23 (Jan 16, 2022)

My buddy owns the shop and said most likely they have a frame straight jig but not the fork. The previous owner was upset he didn't notice it and felt really bad about the sale but I want to see this through and fix it properly no matter how far I have to drive lol.


----------



## skamatt23 (Jan 16, 2022)

If you have Nate's info I'd love to see what he thinks. I'm in lower CT but can travel


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2022)

skamatt23 said:


> If you have Nate's info I'd love to see what he thinks. I'm in lower CT but can travel



Click on the blue box I posted above.


----------



## skamatt23 (Jan 16, 2022)

Gotcha thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 19, 2022)

skamatt23 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Proud owner of a mostly restored 64 Spaceliner!
> View attachment 1550453
> As you can see the front fork has a pretty decent tweak in the front end. After removal it appears the crown and steerer are not on the same page and the rest is fine. I may be able to find a local bike shop that has a Park Tool for it but if I am careful do these have a bit of give? I planned on carefully putting the steerer in a vice or heck my trailer hitch and then using a PVC pipe over one leg carefully to gain some leverage. Might be a bad idea if I go too far but it won't budge otherwise and it was custom powdercoated to the tank color so just buying a replacement is not my first option. It's a nice bike I don't want to ruin but if folks have had luck simply pushing a little bit with a PVC tube or similar I'm up to try it out. One leg is straight but off center, the other has a barely noticeable deflection that is otherwise keeping the hub spacing fine.  Fork looks very good with no corrosion. Is heat on these an option if used sparingly?
> Thanks in advance



Really beautiful Spaceliner.. I have a couple of these bikes, but have no idea how to fix your fork.. Good luck and RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Steve Baltera (Jan 25, 2022)

Is it the fork tube or the forks themselves that are tweaked


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 25, 2022)

Steve Baltera said:


> Is it the fork tube or the forks themselves that are tweaked



Looks like the forks..


----------



## Siestabikes (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a Park for jig that shows where to align forks vertically and horizonatly. If you are close to Rhode Island, I can help you


----------

